# Need hairstyle ideas--inverted bob?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My hair doesn't have much style right now. I'm thinking of going for the all-too-famous inverted bob. Not super short in the back, though. Every few years or so I cut my hair short. It grows back fairly quickly anyway. It's just hair, right?? My hair is fine, but I have a ridiculous amount of it and it's wavy. But when I blowdry or flat iron I can get it pretty sleek. If any of you have cute pics of yourselves or others with shorter, cute styles, post them for me please! 
P.S. I should be sleeping right now. What else do you think about when you have insomnia except your hair? lol. Anything worse and I'll be up even later....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too have fine, wavy hair but alot of it. I have mine in an inverted bob right now and i really like it. You can either straighten it with flat iron or scrunch and wear it wavy i like that it's very versatile. I don't have pics, but will see if i can some tomorrow.


----------



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been wanting the inverted bob as well! But a little longer in the back like you want. I'm getting it cut in about two weeks when I go back to Texas, so I will send you some pics of it. Here is a few pics of what I am going to show my hairstylist/bestfriend.
Hair 
hair 2
Hope this helped!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I do not know what you look like and how the style will fit your face but I do like that hairstyle and think it is a great cut.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I had mine cut in the inverted bob, not TOO short in back (not "stacked", as it's called) but after a week I went back and got it stacked. I like it much better! It helped me get used to a short cut, though, to not get it too short the first time around. And, my stylist did not charge me for the 2nd cut (although, of course I tipped him well, for a job well done and for not charging me)

The first shot is the first cut; the second shot is the re-cut and how I have it now.

Cyndi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have the inverted bob and I hate it.....only because I DON'T wear hair on my face. So I always push it behind my ears. I like my hair kind of wild and sassy. I can't stand styles that are smoothe and every hair in place.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just cut mine. You can see before and after Here

Mine isn't that A line or Inverted bob per se, but similar. My hair stylist did one that would fit my face and did stack it in the back. I have fine and naturally straight-ish hair, but I try to make it wavy sometimes.  

Here's what I did to it this weekend (it took a bit of product and work to get some wave in it):
[attachment=38955:hair_scrunched2.jpg] [attachment=38956:back.jpg]

I absolutely LOVE it! I'd say have an idea and if you have a great stylist, have them adjust it to fit you! 
Good luck!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you'll like it! I got this cut back in December, and have since chopped the remainder off. Here's a shot from then....









And one now...









Can't wait to see photos of your new do whatever you decide!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg you guys are all so ADORABLE!! And I love the styles on each of you!!

I think I'm going to let my hair go for the rest of the summer and before the kids go back to school I will get a good cut. So around late August...stay tuned


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, I have the bob, it is so much easier for me to style. What I would suggest, is that you take a couple of pics of what you want and don't like to your hairstylist. There are all lot of versions of this haircut right now. This way, at least you will be able to show the hairstylist exactly which bob you like.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My daughter got her hair cut and it is beveled in the back with the sides longer. The stylist cut it with such percision and there is no gaps that show, just a smooth transition from back to front!!! Her hair is like yours in the fact that iit is fine but she has a ton of it. It moves so well and I just love it. I think her colorist makes the cut because she does a gorgoeus job with her hair color!!!!! I wish I had a picture of it but I don't. It looks really good on her!!!!


----------

